# 2017's on it's way out but.....



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Making plans already for the 2018 season, anyone else? Going to start my season First few weeks of April with a Visit to Kentucky Lake, Watts Bar, Dale Hollow, Douglas, and possibly dip into Santee Cooper. Probably 2 weeks of travel like I did this past spring. Hookin and Bookin south.


----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

really hoping for an early spring trip south. possibly weiss or kentucky lake. but havent talked to enough people or done enough research yet.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Not waiting on spring will be ice fishing probably Fletchers Pond Michigan mid January.


----------



## afishinfool (Feb 1, 2014)

Not done with 2017 yet..headed to Cumberland weekend after Thanksgiving, maybe weekend after Christmas too..will hit Dale Hollow last week of March or 1st week of April depending on weather.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Hope to be ready to fish by mid March. Rest of 2017 is shot for me.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Hoping for another May small mouth trip to Lake St. Claire in 2018. Looking forward to again seeing and fishing with Saugeye Tom, Buckeye Coastie, nine left and Flannel_Carp. 
Can taste the great fried fish and taters as I type.


----------



## eelboy (Dec 17, 2005)

Retiring in April and moving to cabin in Cypress Bay on KY lake...plan to fish KY, Barkley, Pickwick and Guntersville the rest of my days. Just bought a 2017 Triton TRX 21 Elite as a retirement toy


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

eelboy, congrats on the upcoming retirement ! What a better way to enjoy it then around that area. Nice Rig!


----------



## dragonfly1 (Jul 20, 2011)

A bit of advice on Watts Bar , we were fishing out of Spring City Marina this past spring and had two of three boats robbed of fishing gear while docked in the covered docks. Other victims not in our group also had electronics , rods stolen. Be careful where you leave your boat. Our stuff was stolen during daylight hours .

Dragonfly


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

fastwater said:


> Hoping for another May small mouth trip to Lake St. Claire in 2018. Looking forward to again seeing and fishing with Saugeye Tom, Buckeye Coastie, nine left and Flannel_Carp.
> Can taste the great fried fish and taters as I type.


How did you guys end up last season there? I always do Lake Erie every year and get my fill after 3 days..lol. I really love the southern lakes early because of the early temps then fish my way north.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Popspastime said:


> How did you guys end up last season there? I always do Lake Erie every year and get my fill after 3 days..lol. I really love the southern lakes early because of the early temps then fish my way north.


Pops,
Thanks to Saugeye Tom, May of last year was my first year experiencing LSC. Went up for the last three weeks of May but do to abnormal, extremely high winds causing 6'ers on the lake, was not able to get out on LSC the first. Actually, there was a guy in a Ranger bass boat that put in that week(against the advice of many) that actually sunk his boat about 30 mins. after launching.  Ended up fishing the Black and Saint Claire River up around Huron for eyes that week and faired well doing so.
To most that go up all the time in May and to the locals, last year, due to the weather, was the worse they had seen in many years. One local Marina owner said he hadn't seen weather like that up there in May since 1989.
If I remember correctly, the weather/wind started settling down about the middle of the third week and the SM started picking up.
We started catching 20-30 SM a day plus walleye,pike,rock bass and blue gill. An occasional LM thrown in. To me, I had a blast and will try and make that trip every year. ST told me that if I thought that was good, just wait till we hit it right.
At any rate, can't wait to get back!


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

I hope you guys have a banner year up there this season. I've never been on that water other then ferrying a boat from Florida, and that was night time when I came thru. I'm getting cabin fever waiting to bust out and go.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Popspastime said:


> I hope you guys have a banner year up there this season. I've never been on that water other then ferrying a boat from Florida, and that was night time when I came thru. I'm getting cabin fever waiting to bust out and go.


Thank You for the best wishes.
Are you going up to LSC in May?


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

fastwater said:


> Thank You for the best wishes.
> Are you going up to LSC in May?


No, I head south starting late March (weather providing) Tenn, Kentucky, N Carolina, then fish my way up thru Southern Ohio until our lakes up here (NE Ohio) warm. We seem to run about a month later then the south. Erie SM in June and early July then beat the Eyes and hopefully the Perch up thru the fall. Maybe some day I'll get to LSC for a taste of that.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

^^^That sounds like a great plan. 
Good luck this coming March.


----------

